# Identity is Questionable



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey Everyone ,      

 I got a bike yesterday that has a Rollfast Badge on it.    A  Rollfast Speedometer , and a sticker on the rear fender that says Rollfast again .   To me this does not look like a Rollfast.     I feel like it's a Columbia or another manufacturer ( Frame and tank)    Forks may be Rollfast , I don't know.    I know this was modified and personalized .   It has a D.P. Harris Chain ring on it .  Is this a hybrid of Columbia and Rollfast ?      I'm confused .        Serial # is :   A73497      Wheels  shown here were just thrown on according to the seller ( He claims he bought the bike just for the wheels )       Any help or comments welcome.       Ride Safe


----------



## the tinker (Sep 15, 2019)

Maybe they just stuck a Columbia tank in a D. P. Harris frame? Except for the saddle, I like it as is. Nice honest wear on it.


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2019)

Better pic of the top of the bottom bracket will tell if it’s a Rollfast frame, looks like a repop Columbia tank.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 16, 2019)

I was thinking the same on the tank.  haven't opened it up yet.   here's some more pic's.


----------



## mike j (Sep 16, 2019)

I'll guess, going by the #'s, fork & dropouts, 36 Westfield frame.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2019)

Definitely a mixed bag of stuff. I like it though.if Synder and Westfield had a baby...


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like a Rat Rod custom thingy. Patina' painted, sanded tank and fenders a mix match of parts and sticker to top it off.


----------



## Barto (Sep 16, 2019)

I really like the Number 5 painted on the side - so cool!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2019)

chain wheel is Rollfast D.P.Harris/Snyder


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2019)

I have no idea what it is but it is definitely a cool bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 16, 2019)

Barto said:


> I really like the Number 5 painted on the side - so cool!




Thanks for the comments guys .     It's a mixed bag for sure.   I have a "  Better "  set of wheels , and  some tubes and tires.    They should be on soon.   AND a different Seat .  It should look much better with those added .    It's kind of a shorter , or  Smaller frame as it's 18" From center of B.B.  to the top of the seat tube .   With a little "Fettling "   I think it'll be time to give it a test !       I'm not expecting much .................... I think this was made to be " Art " .................and not really to be ridden....................But , I gotta try it at least once !           As For the Number 5 ......................That is Speed Racer's No.    On The " Mach 5 "      Maybe this is the "Roll Fast Racer "


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 16, 2019)

The rear fender has "lightening" holes just to make the bike roll even faster, (up to 50mph based on the speedometer.)


----------



## Barto (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah, I’m diggin’ on that rear fender too


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 16, 2019)

Barto said:


> Yeah, I’m diggin’ on that rear fender too




Many times when you see a Modified piece it will look sloppy or amaturish.......................This was done very well ( The Holes )     No Burrs on the inside..........and the holes on the chain guard are very minutely stepping up in diameter all along the center .   I thought the bike had enough   "Personality "   ,    and also not being " Finished "     It still is an open canvas for more creativity .   


Archie Sturmer said:


> The rear fender has "lightening" holes just to make the bike roll even faster, (up to 50mph based on the speedometer.)




    I think I have a spare speedo drive that will work with the speedo on this bike.          Ahhhhhhh    The FUN Beggins !!


----------



## gkeep (Sep 17, 2019)

As they say, "looks fast standin still".


----------



## Mercian (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi

It's certainly a Westfield built bike, possibly an Elgin, which seems to have been the most common badge for them at this point.

A73497, C3 . The frame was made March 1936, and built up mid 1936. 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 18, 2019)

Barto said:


> I really like the Number 5 painted on the side - so cool!



It looks like they were trying to make it look like the thirties board track racing bikes like this.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 18, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> It looks like they were trying to make it look like the thirties board track racing bikes like this.
> View attachment 1065519
> 
> View attachment 1065521



Yes , I believe that was the Idea .     Last night I put some wheels and tires on . Switched out the seat for a better one .......................  Fixed up an old Broken speedo cable , and hooked that up . Switched out the sidestand for a better looking ( And working ) one.    AND  Added a light on the rear section .     Now if I could only find the chain...........................Here's what it looks like Today .             I'm really Diggin' this little bike


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 18, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Yes , I believe that was the Idea .     Last night I put some wheels and tires on . Switched out the seat for a better one .......................  Fixed up an old Broken speedo cable , and hooked that up . Switched out the sidestand for a better looking ( And working ) one.    AND  Added a light on the rear section .     Now if I could only find the chain...........................Here's what it looks like Today .             I'm really Diggin' this little bike
> 
> View attachment 1065674
> 
> ...



Cool! Lookin' good!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 18, 2019)

Good thing it came with a "holy" chainguard or you would have to get one like this.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 18, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Cool! Lookin' good!




Hey Barry ,   
 Some how I missed you at the Swap in Oregon.    I was there for 5 hrs .    That's where this bike came from .     I don't know how we didn't cross paths .    Maybe Next Year HUH ?       Take care .


----------

